# Golden Greek Caspardina RTA



## Rob Fisher (29/6/22)

The new RTA from Golden Greek will be leaving Greece for South Africa in around two weeks! Imeo Thanasis is the inventor of the first RTA and this one has a lot of thought gone into it and I can't wait to get my grubby paws on it!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The new RTA from Golden Greek will be leaving Greece for South Africa in around two weeks! Imeo Thanasis is the inventor of the first RTA and this one has a lot of thought gone into it and I can't wait to get my grubby paws on it!
> View attachment 258454
> View attachment 258455



Now that is a classy looking RTA Uncle Rob, what does the deck look like on this one? Love the extension options!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now that is a classy looking RTA Uncle Rob, what does the deck look like on this one? Love the extension options!



I did see the deck pic but it's gone again... but a ton of thought has gone into this one and Golden Greek devices are always classy! 

Here is some spiel from the website...

Caspardina, RTA - RDA - SQUONK - Side Air - Bottom Air Atomizer​160.00


Contact Us To Order
*Caspardina, RTA - RDA - SQUONK - Side air - Bottom air atomizer*

Link to Caspardina Customization & Spares
……………………………………………
Caspardina RTA - RDTA -SQUONK is the new arrival of GG atomizers' family that combines the Perseus V2 features with new ones.
We introduce you the Caspardina, an atomizer with much more abilities than the Perseus. What it can do? More than you can think, more than can you imagine.

Caspardina is made to give more freedom to the users. It offers side air control and BF option.
GG Caspardina standard package includes the bottom air pins 1,2mm and 3,5mm and the 0 air side air pin, for standard MTL and RTL vaping style. You can purchase the rest of the bottom and side air pins separately to enjoy more MTL options and DL option.
Package includes:

1 x Caspardina (The 1,2mm Bottom Air Pin and the Zero Air Side Pin are installed)
1 x 3,5mm Bottom Air Pin
1 x Exit Pin
1 x set of o-rings + 1 x set of wire holders

*New improvements:*
1. The exit pin that reduces the air AFTER the resistance, is made in a way for the user not to remove the body and push it to come out, but to only remove the drip tip.
2. The posts on the deck are made like Iatty. They hold all wires, even those with the smallest diameter. The deck also allows you to easily put the wire in place before screw the bolts that keep it in place.
3. The body doesn't come off when you turn it left at the end of the bayonet, to avoid any accidental body separation from the base while you store your Caspardina.
4. The deck has no o-rings anymore that can be damaged.
5. The refilling cap has no slots. It's totally smooth.
6. More accessories are coming with Caspardina standard edition, like new side air pins, new bottom air pins, among other accessories like a special refilling cap, extensions in different lengths and external body to make Caspardina fit on bigger mods.

Starting off with a full description of each and every piece:
Drip tip: Black, small and elegant. The user also has the ability to replace it with any other drip tip in the market.
Refilling cap: The refilling method is ridiculously easy. Contrastingly with atomizers on which you need to remove 2 caps to refill, Caspardina facilitates the process. While there is no need to screw or unscrew any caps, you simply turn the cap either exposing or covering the refilling holes. Consequently, after refilling, a turn is enough to shut the holes. At the same time, you do not have to align the refilling holes of the cap with the holes of the main body, as the cap locks exactly at a position exposing the holes.

ps...... After users' demand, the cap closes clockwise (in the opposite way than Perseus), meaning that it closes when you turn it to the right, like when you screw a cap.

We also added a known way to remove the refilling cap, to satisfy other customers that wanted to know when they had to stop the refilling procedure. So the cap can be fully removed and refill your Caspardina via 2 huge holes.

Removing the cap is a simple procedure. You turn it counterclockwise and pull it out.
Furthermore, there is no reason to align the cap refilling holes with the main body holes because the cap stops exactly to the open position.
Another advantage is that the refilling holes are not slots but actual holes. That way, your bottle stays always steady when you refill without fearing that it will slip left or right, making a mess of liquid.
Main Body: It is made of transparent plastic, trapped between 2 metal parts (the bell and the glass holder).

*Caspardina is the smallest atomizer on the market. Its length is 22mm when it holds 2ml of liquid and 44mm when it holds 8ml of liquid.*
Extended configuration: Caspardina also carries 3 extentions that allows you to increase liquid capacity. They work like Iatty's extensions, where you screw the extension upon the glass holder, without the need to emply your tank.
Air pins: Caspardina gives you the ability to change the bottom and side air pins to adjust air. It's a technique that Golden Greek invented when Tilemahos Armed emerged and it doesn't require to empty the liquid from the tank or cause damage to the resistance.

Especially the side air pins hit the resistance from both sides, in contrast with perseus that was hitting the resistance only from one side.

The bottom air pins have holes of the following diameters

Bottom air pins:

0,8mm
1mm
1mm with slots around
1,2mm
1,5mm
2mm
2,5mm
3mm
3,5mm
zero bottom air

Side air pins:

Zero side air
1mm each hole
DL air

What air options Caspardina gives you:

Only bottom air control.
Only side air control.
Bottom and side air control.
Bottom air control and external air.

The bottom and side air pins can be changed easily. To change the side air pins, you remove Caspardina's body, change the desired pin and put the body back. To change the bottom air pins, you unscrew Caspardina from the mod, unscrew the previous pin and screw the new one.

Exit Air Pin: It is widely accepted that air plays a significant role in taste. The taste depends on the quantity of the air as well as the way it hits the resistance. That's exactly why we brought air pins to the market. What is yet not as well-known is that the way that air leaves from the resistance is also crucial, especially on MTL vaping style. That's why we created a pin with a specific air hole upon the resistance. That way, the air will go through a specific hole before it reaches the user's mouth.

A question coming of everything previously mentioned is why the air that leaves from the resistance is so important. That's because depending on the exit pin, the quantity of air that will "hug" the resistance wire changes. That is considered a key factor in change of taste. More pins constructed this way are expected.
You can add or remove this air pin without coming in with the liquid and much easier than perseus.
To remove the Exit Air Pin:
The exit pin sits on the drip tip of Caspardina. To remove it, you simply remove the drip tip and push it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/6/22)

The amount of organs I would need to sell for this would result in death so pointless!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/22)

Bazinga! It has arrived! Boom! In the short mode it's really small and very cute!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/22)

I attempted to build it without looking at the instructions and voila, Done! I built it as it came in the short mode. I changed to the bigger airflow. Simple coil placement and simple wicking. Easy top-fill. Easy juice flow control. The quality is off the charts! Very happy with the airflow and the flavour is excellent! It wicks like a dream!







!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/22)

Time to put it into the tall mode with enough juice to go out and about! Brilliant! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to put it into the tall mode with enough juice to go out and about! Brilliant! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 259933
> View attachment 259934




Super Sexy Shinyness.... I think it needs some more polish Uncle Rob...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/22)

OK Let's build the second Caspardina! Placing the coil and wicking is super simple. Now I wonder if I should keep the sandblasted small or pop on the extended 8ml tank?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/22)

Silly question! 8ml for the win big time! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/22)

The Caspardina RTA went with on today's 7km walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (29/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Caspardina RTA went with on today's 7km walk around the suburb!
> View attachment 260054
> View attachment 260055
> View attachment 260056
> ...



Device looks great Rob - but those photos are super. The colour looks amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/22)

OK, it's been 4 solid days of using the Caspardina RTA and normally by this time a new RTA has been cleaned and put into the display cabinet... Not sure why I ordered two of them in the first place but very glad I did! The RTA's are engineered to perfection and the finish is perfect. The airflow is great and in my wheelhouse! The juice flow is simple to use and refilling the massive 8ml tank is a doddle! The flavour is excellent! No leaks at all. And the RTA wicks like gangbusters... chain vaping no problem! I guess my only real negative is the fact I can't use my beloved drip tips! I just need to search my drip tip collection for some small white tips!

I am using Framed Staples (The One) from @charln and keeping the coil inline with the coil rod seated on the coil rod posts.




BP Mods Pro Cotton continues to be my go to cotton for its ease of use and flavour! The wick tails are trimmed at 45 degrees and that works really well in this RTA!




Test fire and don't forget the metal goodie that goes on top of the deck. I have forgotten it 3 times now but removing the deck with juice in is not an issue.





Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/22)

Yay! Found a perfect white drip tip for the Caspardina! And a few others that can be used with different mods!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/22)

The Caspardina RTA is still in circulation! It's an engineering marvel and beautifully made! No leaking, simple top fill and big juice capacity! Flavour is outstanding! It's the first RTA in years that has ticked all the boxes for me! Really glad I bought two! Here it is on the Penguin Mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Aadilvp (15/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Caspardina RTA is still in circulation! It's an engineering marvel and beautifully made! No leaking, simple top fill and big juice capacity! Flavour is outstanding! It's the first RTA in years that has ticked all the boxes for me! Really glad I bought two! Here it is on the Penguin Mod!
> View attachment 260655
> View attachment 260656
> View attachment 260657
> ...


Uncle Rob is the flavour better then the dvarw?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/22)

Aadilvp said:


> Uncle Rob is the flavour better then the dvarw?



It's very close @Aadilvp but with Red Pill nothing beats the OG Dvarw DL!


----------

